# Dump trailer weight ratings



## TreeJunkie (Aug 9, 2005)

How much hassle will it be buying a dump trailer 10,000 lbs + gvwr vs. buying one just at 10k or less.

My situation is i need to buy a new trailer and i've been wanting a dumper for quite some time and at first looked at the 14k 14footer. Only problem w/ them is too darn heavy just sitting empty-Probobally overkill as an all around good trailer. Also w/ the 14k weight rating I would be under more dot scrutiny. And from what i understand would require me keeping track of driver service records as well as more paper work. Which in general i would like to keep to a minimum.


I've read the other posts on favorite dumpers before and i think the weight issue is one we may not have touched on before.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 9, 2005)

just a bump


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not sure but my understanding was that you need a Class A CDL for a trailer over 10,000 lbs. Which may not be a problem for you, but anyone you have pulling it will also need one.

Mike


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 9, 2005)

hmmm, I know this may vary state to state--However i know the fed guide is the 26,001 guideline. However any vehicle towing a 10,001 lb trailer can also be treated as a commercial driver, however about requiring a cdl at least here in kc i'll have to check on

Thanks for the reply

Keep them coming guys.!!!


----------



## Redbull (Aug 9, 2005)

Let me know what you find on the guidlines for pulling a 14k trailer. I have one but never thought about needing a CDL to pull it.


----------



## Newfie (Aug 9, 2005)

My log trailer has a 14K rating and the Mass statutes were ambiguous at best. I contacted the state RMV and their legal dept. said as long as the combo was < 26,001 then no need for CDL. I carry a copy of their letter with me in the truck just in case. 

As for the decision to go bigger or smaller, there is no replacement for capacity some days.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 9, 2005)

Located this off of the kansas.gov website. This doesn't really give complete clarity. It does tell me that say i'm driving my 3/4 ton pickup w/ small trailer i could still be under regulation.

FACTS & FAQ's - Commercial Vehicle Regulations
The Kansas Corporation Commission (KCC) is the regulating agency for the commercial trucking industry in our state. They adopt motor carrier safety regulations and administer the economic regulations governing commercial motor vehicle operations into, through and within Kansas. Highway Patrol Troopers and Motor Carrier Inspectors enforce the regulations by performing roadside inspections and manning inspection and weigh stations on major highways. In addition, special investigators from the Commission and Patrol perform in-house audits and safety compliance reviews of motor carriers to ensure that the industry abides with state and federal regulations.

If you operate a vehicle or combination of vehicles that has a weight rating or combination weight rating of over 10,000 pounds, and you are hauling for hire or hauling your own materials in the furtherance of your own commercial enterprise, you are most likely regulated. Regulated carriers must follow motor carrier safety regulations, including, but not limited to, hours of duty, required semi-annual medical examinations, minimum age restrictions, methods of load securement, safety hitches, trailer braking systems, tires, emergency equipment, periodic/annual inspections and required markings (company name and USDOT number).

Contact the Kansas Corporation Commission, Transportation Division at (785) 271-3145 for further information in determining whether or not your operation must abide by economic and safety regulations.



© 2005 Kansas Highway Patrol - Legal Information


----------



## DDM (Aug 10, 2005)

TreeJunkie said:


> hmmm, I know this may vary state to state--However i know the fed guide is the 26,001 guideline. However any vehicle towing a 10,001 lb trailer can also be treated as a commercial driver, however about requiring a cdl at least here in kc i'll have to check on
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Keep them coming guys.!!!



You are correct as for the guidelines. Think of it this way just about anyone hauling a Midsize bobcat with a couple of Attachments on a Tandem trailer with a Emtpy weight of 2800 lbs + is over 10K. Anyone Driving a truck with a sign on the side. Be it a Ford ranger up to a 26000 lb gvw truck is required to have a valid inspection sticker and a health card. Plus a set of triangles and a Fire extinguisher.


----------



## texasnative (Aug 10, 2005)

In Texas, if it has air brakes, you gotta have a CDL. Otherwise, a class C driver's liscence is all you need. My cleanup man has a 12 yard dump trailer. Only on occassion does he have to make 2 trips with it.


----------



## mikecross23 (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a 7'x14'; 14,000 lb. dump and wish it were bigger. I added 16 inches more heigth on the sides and now it's overloaded most of the time I use it. 
My opinion. . . Licensing and gov't B.S. is worth it's weight in trailer usage. BUY BIGGER!


----------



## topnotchtree (Aug 10, 2005)

D.O.T regulations are grey at times. We are not required to plate chippers in Michigan, as they are considered implements. With the empty wirght of my F-350 beind less than 8000 pounds, I can put a regular stake truck plate on it, not a commercial plate. I still need to carry a fire extinguisher, 3 triangles, and need lettering on the truck, (name, city, and state). I am legal this way till I hook up to a registered trailer. Then I need a commercial plate. I do know you are supposed to have a class A cdl to pull a trailer with load weighing more than 10k pounds. I can see this while driving a big truck, but I am not sure if they can get you for pulling a 10k plus trailer with a smaller truck, like say a 3/4 or One ton. If this were the case you could hook your empty trailer to your dually pick-up and take the road test for for a class A cdl.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 10, 2005)

mikecross23 said:


> I have a 7'x14'; 14,000 lb. dump and wish it were bigger. I added 16 inches more heigth on the sides and now it's overloaded most of the time I use it.
> My opinion. . . Licensing and gov't B.S. is worth it's weight in trailer usage. BUY BIGGER!


I agree about the size being a great thing. I'd love to have a 14 footer. But since looking at them and realizing they weigh around 4,500 empty. I'm a bit discouraged. I think i could certainly use this size of trailer b/c of the volume, But how often will i end up w/ 10k in logs in the back of it???


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 10, 2005)

how bout a 14 footer that only weighs about 3k lbs and down rate the gvwr to 10k


----------



## DDM (Aug 10, 2005)

texasnative said:


> In Texas, if it has air brakes, you gotta have a CDL. Otherwise, a class C driver's liscence is all you need. My cleanup man has a 12 yard dump trailer. Only on occassion does he have to make 2 trips with it.




I was Really Suprised to find out here in SC If the GVWR is less than 26001 and has air brakes you do not need a CDL.


----------



## Husky372 (Aug 10, 2005)

You will need a CDL for a 14,000# trailer. You can not tow a trailer with a gvwr over 10,000#. Or gross combined vehicle weight rating over 26,000. The laws are the same in every state.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Aug 10, 2005)

yea man...and if you buy that trailer w/o proper liscensing, im gonna call KDOT and turn your rear in man.....


----------

